# Updating an Access Card for a DVR 510??



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a 510 DVR - it is still in the box, unused, but the smartcard that comes with it is an old gold card. So, if I sell it on ebay or Craigslist, what should I advise the purchaser to do to be able to use it. Do they call Dish and get a new purple card?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, but it will cost him $20 at least, so drop your price accordingly because of negative value of the gold card.

How old the PVR ? 8 years ? And someone keep it in a box ? Weird.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmmm, if it was a 508 ........


----------



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

It was a backup to my 508 which I used. I have a purple card that goes with my 508, would I be able to sell that with the 510? (I'm moving over to DirecTV)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You cannot move a card from one receiver to another, especially if it has been activated in another receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Slim chance if your buyer will beg CSR to activate it because he bought the 510+card as-is on flea market and that seller told him it works OK, just day before.


----------

